# If You Find Yourself Stranded Outdoors



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

Finding yourself by yourself out in the wilderness without any idea of where you should be headed can be a scary and potentially dangerous scenario. If you don&#8217;t have access to a cell phone, compass, or GPS, there is another way to work your way back towards other people. Find the nearest source of running [...] 

More...


----------

